# 720asa on the way



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello everyone 

Ordered a new 720asa last month and just got a shipment notification that it'll be here on Monday! :wavetowel2:

I would have purchased locally, but the local dealers are, :ahem: not the friendliest. So, purchased online and saving the taxes by doing so.

My first Honda snowblower, though I have a mower that I've used for 5+ years and LOVE it.  Been using a ss 99c Toro for the past 10+ years, and since I'm getting just a tad older, I needed something with more power. lol..

Though I dislike winter in general, I'm actually looking forward to putting the Honda to work.  lol

Cheers all!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just a little bit like a kid waiting for Christmas morning. :wavetowel2: Let us know how you like it when you get it. 

I'm guessing you must be somewhere along the Mississippi from your screen name.


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Just a little bit like a kid waiting for Christmas morning. :wavetowel2: Let us know how you like it when you get it.
> 
> I'm guessing you must be somewhere along the Mississippi from your screen name.



Will do.  Yes, live in the Quad Cities, right on the Mississippi and work on the river.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice choice! I just did the same one too.......


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

markd said:


> Nice choice! I just did the same one too.......


Yep... I saw your thread.  It was between this or that new Toro that was in-between a ss and ds, but I love my Honda mower, so I'm sure I'll love my Honda snowblower. 

:wavetowel2:


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

She showed up today.  I must say, what a beauty. Of course, it's in the 70s here today, but... lol.

Don't have her all set up yet, forgot to get a 8mm ratchet but that'll be done tomorrow.

Have a great one all


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Congrats Riverpilot! I've been thinking about replacing my old SS with this machine too so please make sure and give us any feedback about it when you get a chance to have fun with it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Riverpilot said:


> Will do.  Yes, live in the Quad Cities, right on the Mississippi and work on the river.


Well son of a gun, small world. I'm from Rock Island, moving to the U.P. of Michigan. Drove across that river too many times to count.

Glad to hear your new 720 arrived!


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

Slinger said:


> Congrats Riverpilot! I've been thinking about replacing my old SS with this machine too so please make sure and give us any feedback about it when you get a chance to have fun with it.



Hey thanks much.  I'll make sure to write when I get to use her. lol.. looking at the long term weather, looks like it might just be a taaaaaad bit. lol :wavetowel2:

The chute controls are different than what I've used before. It might take a bit to get used to the notches etc.. but shouldn't be any problem. Might be a touch sticky, but it also could be I'm just not used to the controls. Looks like they put some kind of white grease on it to help out.

As for needing the 8mm ratchet, the bolt turned out to be 12mm. Manual says 8mm, but maybe I'm getting metric and all that turned around. lol :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Well son of a gun, small world. I'm from Rock Island, moving to the U.P. of Michigan. Drove across that river too many times to count.
> 
> Glad to hear your new 720 arrived!



Thank you much. :wavetowel2: Oh I've driven across those bridges way too much. lol.. With all the new construction with the new I74 bridge they're going to build, it's an even bigger mess than usual. :wavetowel2:


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

Put her all together today. Filled with oil, just a little bit of gas and tightened the handle bars. 

Started up on the 2nd pull!  Yes, it is an electric start but I wanted to see how easy the manual start is. Very easy to pull and start.

Ran her for a few minutes, let the gas run dry. The handle bars vibrates quite a bit more than my old Toro, but to be fair the Toro was only a 98cc ss. Maybe I don't have the bolts tightened properly, but it's really not a big deal.

I guess that's about all for now until the first snowfall.

Have a great one all!


----------

